# Where To Buy Ollech & Wajs?



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi

I'm looking to buy a nice watch for my next birthday and have decided on an Ollech & Wajs

Where can I get one from?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

They have an offical online sales site at chronotime. Just write to them for prices.


----------



## ozdiver (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi depends on which type of O&W you might be interested in. ie. diver vs military etc. chronotime offers very good service but tends to be expensive. suggest you check west coast dot com in the US. Just bought an O&W no issues with dealing with them at all and I know others who have bought from them over the years.


----------

